# Tiffany & Harmony Our English Mastiff's



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

These 2 our half sister's. Same Dad...
Tiffany is alomst 3 yrs old and Harmony is almost 2 yrs.
Wow has it been that long???

Here are some pic's of the girls and 1 of thier 
Dad, Jack with Harmony & her siblings, 
Jack is like # 15 in the country....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So photogenic- they have the most expressive faces - that last shot I really love!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Harmony is the Fawn one in the wagon in that picture with some of her siblings, there were 12 of them...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How beautiful!!!! I love the pic of the 2 on the quilt and the group with the wagon.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Such expressive faces!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

They are just adorable! I want one, LOL. I just love that last picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They have vry expressive faces and eyes. I love the picture with all the puppies is the best.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

English Mastiffs are great dogs. My friend used to show and breed them.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely pics and names!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I can't show these photos to my nephew's wife. She had two, but one passed before they married. They just had to put the other down (I can't remember her name. I think it was Elsie) she was 14! The Vet couldn't believe she was 14. She was a gentle soul. I'm so glad I got to meet her. They both passed from cancer.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh look at the wagon full of pups!!!! I love that pic! such expressive faces they have.


----------

